# Sex whilst snooping Q ?



## Intense (Apr 11, 2014)

When you were at the suspicion/snooping stage, how did u feel about continuing to have sex with your husband or wife?

Did you stop? Why/why not (your reasoning)

Did you feel guilty for stopping the sex? 

Or did you make yourself carry on being sexual as usual on the premise that someone is innocent until proven guilty? 

If you continued to have sex, did you do certain sex acts and not others? What and why? How was your enjoyment or satisfaction different compared to when you had no suspicions of infedelity?

If you were ultimately never able to get any hard evidence of an affair, did you have any regrets about the sex/stopping of sex?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

You stop to avoid risk of STDs.

Some of these diseases can be life threatening. If you even suspect your spouse is cheating, you stop immediately until you know.

Never have sex with a spouse you suspect is cheating on you.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Tell her you don't feel well. The last thing you want is for her to suspect you are on to her.

What are you doing to investigate whats going on?

Why do you suspect her?

Good luck


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Are you sure or just suspect? I wasn't sure. I knew something was up but had no idea what. I really thought I was just paranoid and was looking for proof that my WW *wasn't *cheating on me or getting ready to leave me. I felt a little guilty at the time, but only a little. I had caught my wife in enough little lies to justify my “investigation". (Snooping's for nosey people, I wasn't nosey, I knew she was hiding something from me.) I just never really believed SHE was having a PA until she confessed to me. So, the answer is: I just acted normal and we had "regular" sex, which wasn't much anyway because she WAS bonking another man at the time.

Just remember, if you stop sex or change your sexual routine and your wife is NOT cheating on you, she soon will be, so be careful!


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Use flavored condoms and tell her you read about them on the net as a great way to spice things up if you are going to, if she requests oral then tell her about a new sensation using cling film to enhance the experience.

do not go bare back or tongue in at any costs.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

STDs are forever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Didn't really find out about my rich, skanky XW's dual affairs until I had been extricated from our home because of a suggested "trial separation" on her part done some two months prior.

Found out the details of the affairs roughly a year later into the separation through some time-consuming detective work.

Sad thing was we had sex up until about three weeks prior to my departure from her home ~ all while she was shagging two other men in other Texas locales that she visited under the guise of business/ranching trips!*


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I never touched my husband again.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

As a man you're more likely to be struck by lightening than catch HIV or Hep C from a woman during vaginal intercourse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

BrockLanders said:


> As a man you're more likely to be struck by lightening than catch HIV or Hep C from a woman during vaginal intercourse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And I bet every single man that got HIV and Hep C said that just before having sex and subsequent contamination.

It only takes one time. Hell, they may be lying to you and having sex with other men.. there are multitude of reasons to STOP having sex, STD's is just one of many good reasons to stop that nonsense until you get the truth.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

BrockLanders said:


> As a man you're more likely to be struck by lightening than catch HIV or Hep C from a woman during vaginal intercourse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A friend of mine recently died from AIDS. He was never struck by lightning.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

WhiteRaven said:


> A friend of mine recently died from AIDS. He was never struck by lightning.


I think that more than answers the poster's question. It would certainly suffice for an answer if I was asking...


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

If I thought / suspected my H (if I still had one) was slipping a tongue, penis or finger into the orifice of any other woman... that would be enough for me to stop doing anything with him until I had actual proof one way or the other.


----------



## Intense (Apr 11, 2014)

The fear of catching an STD and the thought of a partner with someone else is certainly enough to stop the sex. But the advice is to act normal during snooping/investigation so stopping without a plausible reason is a problem when it takes a while to get evidence. 

@ WM - Flavoured condoms and clingfilm - interesting suggestions ! 

@ HD - I suspect but not sure so am investigating. I really cannot believe that my H would step out on me but then I guess most don't. It's this belief that's making me feel guilty about refraining plus if wrong I might drive him away eventually. 

I cannot recall seing this discussed on here (lurker here). I thought there might be more who carried on with the sex (at least for a while) before stopping but hats off to those who cut off sex right away. 

I have stopped although I think denial and disbelief can have a person keep on with the sex on some level, and stay in limbo. Reading these replies will help me (and maybe others) realise both the importance and implications of stopping/not stopping. 

Thanks to all.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Intense said:


> I cannot recall seing this discussed on here (lurker here). I thought there might be more who carried on with the sex (at least for a while) before stopping but hats off to those who cut off sex right away.


I had read one poster here a while back who kept on having sex with her husband. She insisted she had a "right to."

I think pretty much every single person that read her thread told her that her avoiding sex had nothing to do with rights.

Dunno what happened to her... I think she stopped posting.


----------

